# TCoD Pokemon Online Server?



## Zexion (Jun 1, 2012)

If any of you haven't heard of Pokemon Online, it is a battle simulator. 



			
				Pokemon Online's Site said:
			
		

> Pokemon Online is the most popular, accurate, and complete Pokémon  battle simulator out there. Available in 11 languages with over 100  themes, it hosts more than a million battles per month. Download  the latest version (1.0.53) and experience competitive battles across  five generations (Stadium, GSC, RSE, HGSS, and Black/White) in real time  with trainers from around the world!


I am willing to set up the server, if we have enough support. I would like the input of Butterfree and the mods more than anything. 

With Pokemon Online, we can create a Gym Leader/Elite Four or Battle Frontier. If this gets enough support, I will attempt to run it. With my limited time frame on the internet, it will not be up 24/7, but I will work on making it into a 24/7 server.

Feedback is appreciated, especially from the owners/mods of TCoD.


----------



## Superbird (Jun 1, 2012)

Actually, you might be on to something there. It could reinvigorate the TCoD WiFi league.


----------



## Zexion (Jun 1, 2012)

I was thinking that, but was afraid to offend those whom still use it.

_Even if it is really dead._


----------



## Superbird (Jun 1, 2012)

Trust me, no one actually uses it any more. I think it would be a brilliant idea.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 1, 2012)

it is dead. very dead. #wifi, too, is dead. ther is no risk of offending anyone who uses it because it ... just doesn't get used.

as to a po server, I ran one at one point, which you might find from historical discussion of po if wfl. nobody used it. if there is new interest in it, I certainly vould contribute an uptime measurable in weeks, but I doubt enough interest exists.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 2, 2012)

sreservoir said:


> if there is new interest in it, I certainly vould contribute an uptime measurable in weeks


I'm certainly interested. Now all we need is more people.


----------



## yiran (Jun 2, 2012)

I disagree. Just look at how many people there are that have voted yes. Even if we double it, there's still only 4 people.

Basically, we won't have enough people. And that's not factoring in time zones and stuff...


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 2, 2012)

yiran said:


> I disagree. Just look at how many people there are that have voted yes. Even if we double it, there's still only 4 people.
> 
> Basically, we won't have enough people. And that's not factoring in time zones and stuff...


It's only been like a day man. You can't expect EVERYONE EVER to be voting and posting, especially in a forum that nobody even looks in anyway.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 2, 2012)

we also have a history which indicates that it would not be used, though. it isn't exactly a new idea.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jun 2, 2012)

I would probably join in if it existed.  I believe when the last one was created I hadn't even heard of PO, let alone played it.  It would probably rejuvenate my interest in competitive battling.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 2, 2012)

It would probably be simplest if a club or social group were started involving everyone who _was_ actively interested in PO, and you'd all just agree to do your stuff on an existing server where possible. If enough people regularly attend those "meetings" or whatever and interest really starts to build, then it might be worth having res or someone set up a dedicated server, etc.. There's little point in worrying about it at this stage, though.


----------



## Zexion (Jun 4, 2012)

Alright, I found something out that I didn't know before.



> we also have a history which indicates that it would not be used, though. it isn't exactly a new idea.





> I believe when the last one was created


So, TCoD had one at one point? If so, I agree with Kratos Aurion, we should have a 'meeting' on an existing server.

Now the question is, which server? One of the smaller ones, like The Valley? or one of the larger ones? And if we do these 'meetings,' should we keep someone on the server in order to talk with the ones who live in a Time Zone in which they can't get on when others can? And I do agree with Kratos on another thing, this is still in too early a stage to worry about it fully. 

So, if you have any suggestions, feel free to say them.


----------

